# Hello everyone, here's my basement area, help to design it would be appreciated!



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm new to this website/forum having a site like this is fantastic for people to keen on keeping updated with their home theater set ups! 
I'm currently in the process of building a 92sqm basement- approx 11mtres x 8 metres. I'm thinking of splitting the room in two by which I have a sports room on the left side of the room and a dedicated cinema/theater room down the right end of the room! I've dded some plans and elevations together some pics related to the construction progress!
I'm also looking at having sound proof bifold doors that will separate the two specific spaces, for times when I want to open up the whole room as one or simply close it up for say watching a movie or sports in the cinema/theater room! 
The questions I have at the moment are which way should I face the cinema room? Tinge to take into account are 
1. Steel beams run from bottom vertical and these will be boxed in somehow
2. Service pipes for the ground floor above are being run down the right hand side of the plan

Your input would be truly appreciated!


----------



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's some more pix


----------



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pic of steel being placed


----------



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

Suspended slab being laid


----------



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

More pic on Preparations for suspended slab


----------



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pic on concrete laid on suspended slab


----------



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's some more pics from inside basement


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Subscribed! That is a heavy duty basement. Sweet :T Is the garage over that suspended concrete floor? Those i beams are always funny to see in residential buildings. With all the concrete and i beams, I'm guessing you'll be building a room within a room.


----------



## jzee66 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Brandon, yes its been an interesting build so far...the engineer has gone way over the top with beams etc but hey I guess his is on the line if something goes wrong...I have the 4 car garage next to the main area which Im looking at having as a part sports room and part as a theatre/cinema room. The two rooms im looking at being separated by sound proof bifold doors..the question I gotta figure our is which way should I have the theatre/cinema room facing.. Ive got a copy of the plans shown in my previous posts above for everyone to see! please feel free to share your thoughts/ideas with me!


----------

